# Writers bump/callus



## AnotherSunnyDay (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a callus on my middle finger from gripping my pencil all these years. I know using a different kind of pencil (like one with a special grip) can help after a period of time..but I'd like to get rid of it faster if possible. So far the only suggestions I've gotten is to try a wart remover pad because the salicylic acid or whatnot is really high. Any other suggestions/experiences?


----------



## Kathy (Jun 12, 2007)

I had one of those for years on my ring finger when I was in school. I kind of just had to deal with it. I did try using a file to wear it down, but it just came right back as soon as I wrote more. It never really went away until I finished college and stopped writing by hand so much. Sorry I'm not of more help.


----------



## makeupfrreak (Jun 14, 2007)

i'd love to see a solution to this... the bum goes up to my nail and makes it look weird


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 14, 2007)

i have one too. ive never figured out how to get rid of it though.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 15, 2007)

I've had one of those as long as I can remember-- of course, now that I've been out of school for a while it isn't as big. I don't think there's anything you can do to make it go away.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a writers bump too and it was really ugly while i was in school but now in college i dont write as much so its not as noticeable.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 15, 2007)

I have one of these too, its really not something I tell people about lol or something they notice anyways, it doesnt bug me either its a reminder to me of all the writing Ive done so in a really weird way it sort of means something special to me so Im more than happy to have it and I dont care who notices lol

OF course you want to get rid of yours I dont know what to suggest I just wanted to tell you I had one too


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jul 2, 2007)

i dont think there is a way to fix this, unless you stop writing


----------



## magosienne (Jul 2, 2007)

i've had one on my middle finger since i was seven and learned to deal with it. i tried to write differently but it didn't really work.


----------



## JFaith (Jul 6, 2007)

I have around two... I draw and write all the time, so it's kind of a problem.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine is on my ring finger because I don't grip pens/pencils "properly". lol.

There really is no way to get rid of it, though...unless you stop writing.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...it doesnt bug me either its a reminder to me of all the writing Ive done so in a really weird way it sort of means something special to me so Im more than happy to have it and I dont care who notices lol



since I'm a writer. Plus, we always notice things like this about ourselves WAY more than most people do. Honestly, who really notices, except _maybe_ those who are closest to you anyway? And if it matters to them, you've got the wrong friends. How often does anyone regularly/routinely scrutinize the hands of other people, lol? If they do, they've got issues, and you shouldn't care about their opinion either.
Anyway, all that being said, I can still understand how it would bug you personally. I honestly have no idea how well wart removers would perform, I've never tried it for this problem or heard results about it from anybody else. The filing is a good idea, though I'd use a heel file, not a nail file, as they're different. Generally, I'd say that since it _is_ a callus, try anything that is supposed to work well on foot calluses. Which, in my experience, has been to use one of those metal foot files daily in the shower after the skin had softened up (pumice stone worked _okay_), along with keeping them regularly moisturized. And, by the way, my boyfriend always comments on what amazingly soft and smooth feet I have when he gives me massages!





Hope that helps!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is on my ring finger because I don't grip pens/pencils "properly". lol.
There really is no way to get rid of it, though...unless you stop writing.





lol. I hold mine between my middle and ring finger so I have my writer's bump on my ring finger too. I think you're the first person I've ever "met" who did this too.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 7, 2007)

I still have one and I'm out of school, and barely write. I think its one of those things that never goes away!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 7, 2007)

You could change your pressure of your fingers on the pencil, and the heaviness of the pencil against the paper. You could also try writing with different fingers. For instance, when i write regularly, I never actually hold the "grip" on one of those pens with grips, haha. I use my middle and index finger to hold the pencil, and farther up, near the tip, is where I rest the pen on my middle finger. I do the same with pencils. With my nails on, I wrap my index and middle finger around the pen or pencil, or rest my fingertips on the top, and I put the pen or pencil in between my middle and ring finger.

Have you considered changing "positions" every few days to eliminate uncomfortable contact in just one specific place...so you lessen your chances of having an irritation?


----------



## Chi_Nessa25 (Jul 11, 2007)

Heh heh... I sort of like my writers bump. It used to be much bigger, though. I just moisturized it with tons of Nivea Cream (the thick, greasy stuff in the big blue tin) and trained myself to hold my pen with a different finger.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 11, 2007)

I have one on my ring finger.. it used to bother me a lot but I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Tomi (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate those bumps I've had mine for 8 years, and its never gone away!!! It looks like I broke my finger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

I had one when I was in school too - on my middle finger. But it's gone now...since I hardly ever write again...thanks to computers! lol


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

You could probably use this:

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Scholls-Callus-Remover-Liquid/dp/B000GCIB2Q/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1319904772&amp;sr=1-3

I used this already to remove a corn I got from a shoe. And what it did was basically peel your skin off over time...no it doesn't hurt!


----------



## dragon8947 (Dec 9, 2012)

If it doesn't really bother you, why bother to remove it? Writing should be something to be proud of not something to hide.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 9, 2012)

I have one too - but it's gone down significantly since I'm not writing in school. I don't really notice it much anymore.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had it since primary school, and it's never gone away--even though I stopped handwriting after high school. I used to have really nice penmanship, but now my handwriting looks like chicken scratch since it's been so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't even think kids know cursive these days.


----------

